# Pulled Brisket? is it good? and what temp to cook till?



## pandemonium (Oct 5, 2009)

i have never tried it and am looking for feedback as to what temp to cook till?
i have done 2 pastrami's and cant imagine the meat getting tender enough to pull?
thanks


----------



## rickw (Oct 5, 2009)

I prefer brisket pulled. I take it to 205F for pulling.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 6, 2009)

Heres a thread I usually go to 205-210 for pulling

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50979


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks for the link


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never tried pulled brisket because I have always sliced it but I do know you want to take it to aleast 205-210 or so and then into the cooler for aleast an hour or more of you have time then pull it. But it does sound good. I'll tell you that you should cure a chuckie for a over night. Then take it to 210 and then pull it. Itis so good and the cure adds alittle spice to it.


----------

